# Largest Track in the World? 365 NINCO Track?



## dtmcnamara (Apr 18, 2005)

*Largest Track in the World? 365 feet NINCO Track?*

http://www.mgpmrc.org/Articles/JDinGA.htm

So who thinks this looks fun. I went up here and raced a few times. Its pretty cool and when I talked to the owner he said he is going to import some scaled street lights all around the track so he can have "night" races. Seems like we might be on to something here. Located in the "Discover Mills" mall in Georgia.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Even at that scale, I wouldn't be able to tell my car from the others at those distanceses. Does look like a blast to run on, especially those straightaways.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dang. Imagine stock Tjets on a track that big... they'd run like 3-minute lap times. 

And then there's the problem of seeing them on the far stretch...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

WOW!!!!!! Next time I go visit my mother and law down in Augusta,me and my son might have to make a road trip and check that out.

Mike


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

I think I'll be taking a trip there for no other reason other than that track. Mighty impressive. I don't think the wife will think it's a good enough reason to go, so anyone know any landmarks down there I could rope into the excuse?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's a very impressive and a beautiful track. I'd love to run some laps on that monster. Imagine the small army of marshals you'd need.

To put it in perspective though, that track is "only" 2.21 scale miles at 1:32. The HO LeMans track that's used to run the 24 hour HO race on once a year in the UK is 3+ scale miles at 1:64.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

If I took all of the inner walls out of the first floor of my house,I could get that track to fit.I'd have a big giant room with a track and a toilet.How cool would that be??

I don't think the wife would approve tho.She finally got me to move my operation to the basement.

Mike


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I'd cringe just thinking about how much all those track pieces cost. 

Whatever though. Real nice track. My next one'll be just like it. :hat: (don't tell the Mrs)

Trev


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> If I took all of the inner walls out of the first floor of my house,I could get that track to fit.I'd have a big giant room with a track and a toilet.How cool would that be??


Don't forget the fridge. 
Yep, that's all you really need.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

It's a cute little track. Langest track I have done was 2096 feet long in 2 lane config and just under 699 feet in a 6 lane config. The tape I sent Guinness took 5:15 to do a lap (2 lane) with a Tyco X2 with phase 2 magnates. Best time was 4:13. Never heard back from them so if I ever find a contractor to do smoe garage expanding I will have to try again.


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

wow! and here I was thinking I was all king crap when I built a 96' 2 lane in my dining room! 

2096' is just amazing!! Any pictures?


----------



## blackroc (Mar 26, 2005)

ROFL, you can still be king crap, that's the beauty of being master of your domain, within certain parameters, sometimes the apt/house, sometimes the garage, sometimes the basement, or sometimes the closet, you can be king of your own realm. Me, I'm king of the downstairs guest bathroom.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just thought I'd mention I have a four lane HO scale track in my house. The layout is 27' by 5'. Lap length is 107 feet. It used to be in the LIVING ROOM of my previous house. If anyone wants to see a few pictures, including the ones of my 84 year old mom running a modified car around the track, they can e-mail me at [email protected] I need to dig up the photos of my mom riding in the front seat of my Roush Mustang while I was doing a burnout at a car show last summer!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

My 4 lane HO is 20' x 8' x 4' with lap length of about 127 foot


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Goodwrench:

That track is AWESOME!!!!

I can't imagine how much fun it would be to turn some hot laps on a track that big.Looks like a FAST track,my favorite kind.

Mike


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*It's a guy thing*

ok...ok..it's not how big it is, it's, uhh, how well you perform with it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh yeh Mike very fast, hopefully someday soon ill host a SHORS race

I Like it Gene, that looks like a blast


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have raced on that 24 hour Derby track many times, it is a huge buzz. Also about a dozen or so club tracks that were 150-180' long (4 lane).

Back in 1991 I built a 2 lane track that was 700' feet long in my companies' 4 bay barn, it was pretty rubbish though being made up of hundreds of tight corners one after the other and the occasional straight. But the main straight was the full length of the barn, I guess about 45'. Didn't take any pictures as I figured there would be plenty of time to set it, or something similar up each winter - But 5 months later we sold the land!!!


----------



## dtmcnamara (Apr 18, 2005)

fastest lap on the track is 19.8 seconds. thats just with a slot it 25000 motor. so the time may be lower once some nicer motors get to it.


----------

